# Is a 12 week old puppy too old?



## MaryMT (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, as we are just about to get our puppy. I have not found this topic in my search, but if I didn't search properly please forgive me if it's come up before. 

We are all set to get a puppy who will be 12 weeks next week when we pick him up. We have fallen in love with him, he is a rough collie from a good breeder (Collie Club of America member, registered, etc.). I spoke with a trainer who has upset me quite a bit -- she says that unless the dog has been crate trained, socialized with a lot of different people and dogs, leash trained, and learned some basic commands, it is going to be a very difficult time. She references the Ian Dunbar books, and I see that they are very popular in this forum as well. 

The breeder has just gotten him on the leash last week, but she has paper trained the puppies. (They did all go on the grass when we were visiting, so they are not averse to that, but that is not where they usually go.) She knows he's good with kids (has grandchildren who visit, and was very good with our 9 and 10 year olds), but I doubt if he's really met the 100 people Dunbar insists on. She does not teach "sit" because her other puppies will be in the show ring and apparently you don't want them to sit.

Has anyone had a problem (or success) with adopting at 12 weeks? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

MaryMT said:


> Has anyone had a problem (or success) with adopting at 12 weeks?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Orchid was almost 11 weeks when we took her home, and you all will be just fine. Dogs are like people, some learn faster, some slower. Truthfully, your breeder did you a GREAT service by keeping the pups that long. 

That way, your pup will have already learned social skills in regards to other dogs, and will also have learned bite inhibition. Trust me, these things are important. 

Puppies go through several fear periods, which basically means that they are afraid of everything new, and sometimes refuse to let you pet them, etc. Just be loving and very very patient. 

Anyway, in regards to crate training- Orchid was really trained in about two weeks. The first week and a half were pure hell, but it's really worth it. She cried every night until she wore herself out. 

Now, her crate is her den. 

Orchid also did really well in puppy kindergarten. She had a very stable temperment compared to many of the puppies. I contribute that to her being older when we picked her up from my mentor's house. 

But, to reiterate again, be thankful that you're getting an "older" puppy. Trust me. Your breeder did right by you and her dogs.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

at 12 wks they are just getting their (own) immune systems into place w/ the vaccines and such....how does anyone expect to have a pup "totally" socialized b/4 this when you stand the risk of diseases being passed?....i think that as long as _you_ start working w/ him and socializing (being careful w/ who he gets around till all vaccines are done) he will do just fine....at home introduce him to all sorts of noises, items, people that you know animals you know are safe, etc (and include the crate in there)....and as soon as he's able, get him into some puppy classes for even more fun.....

good lick and enjoy your new addition....

by the way...any reputable breeder would be hard pressed to let them go b/4 10-12 wks anyway.....


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

tirluc said:


> at 12 wks they are just getting their (own) immune systems into place w/ the vaccines and such....how does anyone expect to have a pup "totally" socialized b/4 this when you stand the risk of diseases being passed?....i think that as long as _you_ start working w/ him and socializing (being careful w/ who he gets around till all vaccines are done) he will do just fine....at home introduce him to all sorts of noises, items, people that you know animals you know are safe, etc (and include the crate in there)....and as soon as he's able, get him into some puppy classes for even more fun.....
> 
> good lick and enjoy your new addition....
> 
> by the way...any reputable breeder would be hard pressed to let them go b/4 10-12 wks anyway.....


Excellent post!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

You should be fine - in fact I would rather get a 12 week old who has spent more time with its litter and mother than an 8 week old. You can bump up the socialization when you bring him home, it's not going to be too late.  They learn valuable things like bite inhibition, social interactions, etc when left longer with the litter. I know many people have recieved their pup after 12 weeks of age and have been successful with housetraining, etc. Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

You should have no problem in training a 12 week old puppy to do what ever you want it to do. We just got a 5 month old, that was not leash trained, crate trained, he was pretty much left outside in a kennel for the whole 5 months.We have had him about 3 weeks now and he is walking on a leash, crate trained and is starting his weight pull training.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> You should be fine - in fact I would rather get a 12 week old who has spent more time with its litter and mother than an 8 week old. You can bump up the socialization when you bring him home, it's not going to be too late.  They learn valuable things like bite inhibition, social interactions, etc when left longer with the litter. I know many people have recieved their pup after 12 weeks of age and have been successful with housetraining, etc. Good luck with your new pup!


My thoughts exactly!!!!!

We've adopted all our dogs as adults and they learn/acclimate/adjust with no problems to their new life. In fact, greyhounds live with their littermates for upwards of a year before they go to race training. I suspect that's why they are so easy to acclimate to multi-dog households. They know how to be a dog and live in a pack.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree with tirluc 
and to add.... just think about all the adult dogs that have been adopted and are happy healthy well socialized dogs..... 

I keep my pups until ten weeks and if you trust your breeder.... then trust your breeder.... they know what they are doing ..... 
s


----------



## noledog49 (Mar 5, 2007)

I adopted my puppy from a shelter at 3 mths. She's very social, and loving... I dont think youll have a problem.


----------



## suzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I think you will be fine, I got Sophie when she was 13 weeks and she is well trained...has her own personality and is really a good girl....I don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I brought mine home about 12 weeks..it willl be fine..

I actually didnt have the crate untill a week after and now at five months shes really good with it
Don't worry

And good luck.I'm also working with a pup
.Crazyness isnt it?!

Ali


----------



## lovemachichis (Apr 21, 2007)

well i got one of my pups when he was 12 weeks, and i wouldnt say that im struggling with training, but its been a little tougher than my first pup, that i bought at 8 weeks.

although i blame my problems soley on the methods of the person i got him from, she wasnt a chihuahua breeder, she was actually a yorkie breeder and came got him from a friend as a trade for one of her yorkies, and being an older woman i think that she may still have thought that the correct way to train a puppy was to punish and rub their nose in it when they have accidents. and from that he has developed some nervous tendencies when it comes to going potty where i want him to. but he has made some progress, i just think that is taking more time because he was so messed up from the woman i got him from, and everyone knows its harder to break a bad habit than it is to make a good one.

but if youre positive that this person youre getting youre pup from has properly handled the dog you may not have as many problems, but if it does go slow i would stress that you need to have plenty of patience, and use alot of positive reinforcement, you dont want to make him afraid of doing what is natural. oh and i wouldnt housebreak with treats either, my parents did that with their dog and if she goes outside and doesnt get a treat, she will "get back at you" and tear something up, or do her next round of buisiness inside. she has been known to drop a "load" on your pillow, because you didnt reward her for her favorable behaviors.


----------



## solomani (Nov 17, 2017)

So a search brought this thread up as the closest to my question - which is, is a 6-month-old puppy too old? I am guessing no (and to be frank I would rather adopt an older puppy as they are less likely to find a home than younger ones). Assuming no, is there anything I should be on the lookout for? The pups are german shepherds.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the thread necromancy.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I got my Doberman at 11 weeks and she was the easiest dog I have raised. She was never "mouthy", easy to crate train, could hold her "pee" longer as she was older and never had any accidents in the house. I would never worry about getting a pup that was not 8 weeks of age. I doubt that she ever met 100 people in her first year of life and she is well socialized. It is not the amount of people they meet but what her experience has been when she did meet someone. The same applies to strange dogs.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, old thread....


Anyway, give me a six month old puppy over a six week old puppy any day... We rescued our Rat Terrier at around six weeks. We almost didn't survive each other.


----------



## solomani (Nov 17, 2017)

haha, glad you both survived. Thanks for the advice both of you.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

solomani said:


> So a search brought this thread up as the closest to my question - which is, is a 6-month-old puppy too old? I am guessing no (and to be frank I would rather adopt an older puppy as they are less likely to find a home than younger ones). Assuming no, is there anything I should be on the lookout for? The pups are german shepherds.
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the thread necromancy.


It depends on the genetics and what has happened in those first 6 months. You cannot pay me enough to take a poorly bred, undersocialized GSD puppy, for example. Well, whatever the age. But the age is not as important as socialization and genetics. 

I mostly have stories of older puppies being adopted into wonderful homes. Mixed breeds and unknown history. Potty training is easier. They have more focus to train and play, and seamlessly adapt to households.

I have horror stories of older puppies developing severe reactivity and aggression issues. They are few, but they stick with you. I personally would never adopt an older puppy who has been in a shelter system for virtually its entire life. 

Things to look out for: FRIENDLY, confident, unafraid of 'normal' things (example of not normal: "oh look at how scared he is of the truck that just went by, how cute!"), social with people and dogs. 
Keep in mind, most GSDs are either poorly bred or not bred with due consideration for health and temperament. The breed standard calls for confident and perhaps aloof but not unfriendly (especially as puppies). Most GSD puppies I meet these days are nervous, slinky, and reactive. It's really sad, and it makes me happy when I see a 'normal' GSD puppy bouncing off the walls and putting their teeth on everything


----------



## solomani (Nov 17, 2017)

I took your advice and paid attention to the pup when we got him (actually, he is 5 months old looking at his birth date, not six, but splitting hairs). He was friendly when we saw him and active, jumping up on me and generally being lively. However, when we got him home he became withdrawn and very submissive. I am guessing this is due to the sudden change and being separated from his family and will pass. He became more responsive by the end of the day but not as outgoing as when we picked him up.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that happen a lot. First impression is not failproof. Again, it depends on so many factors. I guess I should have specified, to test "confidence" or ability to recover, you need to test the dog in a new situation. For example, putting the puppy in a room he's never been in, or taking him to a new place. 
So based on your experience, he may or may not have great confidence in new situations. 5 months is still young, and maybe this is his first new experience ever and it will get better from here. Or, maybe too much change and novelty will be overwhelming. Maybe he will be a dog who clings tightly to what he knows. Maybe he will be a social butterfly. 

Regardless, here are some good resources: https://paws4udogs.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/socializing-your-dog-an-illustrated-guide/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00_9JPltXHI


----------



## solomani (Nov 17, 2017)

All good Canyx, your advice was helpful so thank you. Will check out the links as well. He is much more puppy-like today - running back and forth with the kids, not so mopey. He does whimper off and on when he is alone (for example when he is in the backyard without any humans out there). But he is much better today. He is compeltely untrained though. Will let him in the house once he has the basic training down - sit and stay. And we will get another dog in a couple months so he won't be alone (just don't have the land size for two dogs yet, will in 2 months when we move into our new place).


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

solomani said:


> All good Canyx, your advice was helpful so thank you. Will check out the links as well. He is much more puppy-like today - running back and forth with the kids, not so mopey. He does whimper off and on when he is alone (for example when he is in the backyard without any humans out there). But he is much better today. He is compeltely untrained though. Will let him in the house once he has the basic training down - sit and stay. And we will get another dog in a couple months so he won't be alone (just don't have the land size for two dogs yet, will in 2 months when we move into our new place).


He's never going to get house trained if you just leave him outside. It can also be slow going on any obedience training if he's just stuck out in the yard by himself most of the day. Basic manners training takes place in little bitty pieces throughout the day, rather than one longer training session. 

And you'd be better off waiting until he's a couple years old before getting another dog. That way, he'll have some training and maturity, and you won't have to worry about preventing littermate syndrome (it's not just littermates, it can affect any dogs that are close in age and raised together). 

Heck, I've got a nearly 6 year old GSD, and to be honest, I'm _still _waiting for her brain to show up...


----------



## solomani (Nov 17, 2017)

Took your advice, so let him in the house - on the bottom floor where there is no carpet - when we are home. He seems to like that, just hanging out with the kids or us while we go about our weekend chores.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

LeoRose said:


> He's never going to get house trained if you just leave him outside. It can also be slow going on any obedience training if he's just stuck out in the yard by himself most of the day. Basic manners training takes place in little bitty pieces throughout the day, rather than one longer training session.


Agree with this. Not to mention the dangers that are usually present outside - possible escape, ingestion of foreign objects, potential injury from zoomies, etc. Pups really should have supervision at virtually all times, especially those who have been adopted very recently.

Also, I'd recommend crate training. It's indispensable for keeping the dog safe and sound, whenever you might need a bit of a reprieve yourself.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Your pup doesn't need another pup. I usually spend a year or two between new animals. So I can build that undivided attention and adventures with them. I use my current companions that have learned everything to help with a new pup. As a new pup will often mimic and follow along the older trained dog in the house hold. Makes it really easy to get another dog started and give your full attention to the new one teaching the details, while your current dog can do it by themselves joining in.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Pay close attention to his signals (may even train him with a jingle bell on the door), so that you can help him learn house training, as well as when to take him outside before he has an accident.

After he has all of his shots, it may help to introduce him to other dogs to play with. In the meantime, ask lots of friends to come over, so he'll get used to people. You can take him on rides in the car, as well as in Hardware stores and Pet Stores, as long as you keep him in the shopping cart, off the floors, and away from other animals (for now, based on advice from your Vet about your location and potential exposure to disease), so he'll start to get used to different locations and experiences.

And, if he is nipping you, look up the training for Bite Inhibition.


----------

